# Consolidation Coal Ponds



## Anglertribe (Apr 19, 2021)

I was wondering if these ponds are public or if a permit was needed or something like aep? Any information would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Almost all private property, need permission to access....


----------



## Anglertribe (Apr 19, 2021)

Okay thanks for the information.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Did B&N (sic) or some company similar to that, have ownership of the land and ponds? I got a permit from them several years ago up in Macksburg Oh.


----------

